# Starting a Livebearer Community Tank



## Hanekins (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello 

I'm pretty new to fish- I currently have two male bettas. However, I'm looking to start a community tank. I'm being given a ten gallon tank by a friend. I know that's not very big, but I don't have a ton of space- an hey, free tank 

I really love guppies, mollies, and platys. I am 98% sure I want to incorporate guppies, so I am sort of planning around them. I am having trouble finding information on gender/number ratios for these species. I'm most nervous about the mollies, as I hear they can be a bit touchy, aggressive, and large. 

I realize that these species can interbreed, but I also know an all male tank could turn into a war zone. I would really appreciate some advice on genders and numbers. 

Thank you!


----------



## Hanekins (Jul 2, 2013)

Forgive my typos, please. I'm using my phone.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

If you do all males, just make sure you have at least 3 and you will be fine. With only a 10g tank, I would suggest only doing a male tank because the minute you add a female guppy into male guppies, you will have babies. They can have anywhere from 2-100 fry at one time. They can hold the sperm of the males for up to 8 months, and give birth every 20-28 days (so you could have babies every 20 days for 8 months from one female with no male). I believe this is true for all livebearers. Your best bet would be to have 3 male guppies and mabye some male swords or platies. These species cannot interbreed though. Only swords (correct me if I am wrong) can interbreed. Guppies can only breed with guppies and endlers.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ahem you forgot mollies. lol You should defiantly put some mollies in there. Maybe a sail fin... lol I love my sail fin. I would also include some ghost shrimp in there to help clean up.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Mollies can get large ,probly not best choice for a 10.Besides guppies and endlers,only swords and platies can cross breed.You are probly best with all males,and like jamnigh said at least three to spread out the beatings.You could probly have sucess with some shrimp also with guppies.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

I would suggest guppies or endlers only a 10g tank is a bit small for swords or mollies
When male swords are kept together they will often get aggressive towards	
Each other, however you may get away with keeping 2 or 3 pairs of platies,
Or a good ratio for Livebearers is 1 male – 2 females


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Just remember...a healthy mix of male and females means babies....and lots of them. I usually have about 40-70 fry at any given time.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

and remember fish tanks can multiply as fast as fish I now have well over 100 taks


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha I second that one, though I only have 4 right now since my wife is slowing the growth of that aspect lol.


----------



## Hanekins (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all of the responses!

I think Mollies will probably be left out  I love them so much, but I think the size restraints are just too severe. Also, one of my fish mentors said they can be a little tricky. 

If I am understanding correctly, a group of male guppies and a group of male platys should be fine? I would be thrilled to not have females. I have a history of surprise animal babies. (Pet store gender identifying errors)


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

a group of both and a total of 4 or 5 of each should be fine


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Agreed. You might see some friendly chasing around of them, but it should be nothing more than them just being guys lol.


----------



## Hanekins (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all the input  I'm disappointed that mollies won't work, but I think the guppies and platys should be great.


----------

